

Ask HN: SICP - MIT or Berkeley Lectures - tutysara

I am planning to read SICP, I found lectures from UC Berkeley<p>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmYqShvVDh4&#38;list=PL0710340EC55F6B45&#38;index=1&#38;feature=plpp_video<p>and MIT<p>http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-science/6-001-structure-and-interpretation-of-computer-programs-spring-2005/video-lectures/.<p>MIT lectures are a bit old but have the advantage of being taught by Gerald Sussman himself. UC Berkeley Lectures are more recent. People who have already completed this, which one do you prefer? what do you suggest to someone starting fresh. I have time for going through a single set of lectures :(.
======
Ernestas
I'm on chapter 4 now. Started with UC Berkeley video lectures but switched to
MIT ones. They follow the book more closely.

------
tutysara
MIT lectures and related materials from MIT

------
tutysara
UC Berkeley video lectures and related materials

~~~
trevi
Would you care to motivate?

------
tutysara
I guess this question is very subjective and might start a troll, I am turning
this into a kind poll so, that ppl can up-vote their choice.

